
The List of Real Life Cheat Codes - niyazpk
http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/c7wby/ok_reddit_lets_make_itthe_list_of_real_life_cheat/?sort=confidence
======
pook
Linked in the thread: <http://www.engadget.com/2005/08/02/elevator-hacking/>

I have got to try this.

